# Jewelry hanger



## Piero (Apr 19, 2010)

My sister asked me to make a jewelry hanger. I decided to combine two ideas to make it. The first idea was to make a hanger with circles, using a circle jig for the router (I made that jig a while ago based on pictures and advice I found on this forum), the second idea was to make a wooden mold around a steel wire. That’s how the jewelry hanger can be turned around while the base of the hanger stays in the same place. The wood is all cambara (from Brasil)

My wife tested the hanger for some weeks and noted that the holes for the earrings are a little too far inside the wood. The holes are actually 1 cm from the side of the wood, 0,5 cm would have been better. She wants a hanger too now, but with holes that are located better.

I don't know why, but uploading pictures doesn't work. So I'll add my Lumberjocksaccount. You can find the pictures over here: 

lumberjocks.com/projects/39816


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice little idea there!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's the link just for kicks 

Jewelry hanger for my sister - by Piiterke @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

=======


----------



## Piero (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comment and the link. Because I'm new, I can't post URLs yet and for some reason uploading pictures didn't work (but I'll try again this evening or tomorrow).


----------

